# holy fecal matter batman!



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

WOOHOO!

The new guy left a poo the size of manchester on the bottom of the viv this morning :2thumb:.

Now ordinarily this wouldn't be a big deal, but it's nice to know he's not stressed or anything, and combined with the fact he wolfed down a couple of dusted crix is encouraging.

Gave the viv a good mist too and he's sat in the water right now eyeballing the dog. lol.

So nice to know we've got him a happy home. He even likes the fake vines


----------

